

YC’s Jessica Livingston Was Hit on by a VC on the Way to This Interview - rb2e
http://recode.net/2014/08/21/ycs-jessica-livingston-was-hit-on-by-a-vc-on-the-way-to-this-interview/

======
yitchelle
Maybe I have missed soemthing heer, but why is this story reported as news?

